# Added to my family!



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

My newest addition is named Reepicheep! I'm not sure how old she is or what breed but I figured someone in here would know. 

She loves to give kisses it's adorable!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Oooh cutie! She looks about 6 weeks to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Aww, she's cute!  

She looks like a blue hooded or Berkshire. The markings are kinda hard to tell from the pics, but I'm pretty sure she's blue.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's a little cutie for sure!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh wow she is adorable! And she has beautiful color and markings! I love her headspot  Definitely a blue, but I'm not sure exactly what. She looks more hooded to me, but she might be a variberk.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I have that fruit, LOL.
she looks great! I love the colors.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pretty little blue... I'm guessing Variberk?


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Her marking, colour and coat is very common, the latin name eludes me at the moment but it's often referred to as "absolutely gorgeous"! 
But variberk works too... especially with that headspot.


----------

